# Reverse grip incline bench



## ciggy (May 12, 2010)

Does anyone do reverse grip incline bench presses? and if so how do they find it, was reading in muscle fitness you get 30perc more muscle activity


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Just did the actions with my arm....i only feel the tricep working. as its like closegrip bench as i cant get my arms in the right place!


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

haha yeh if you wona try a exercise just pretend you are doing it and it works lol


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

I do flat bench ones and feel it alot more in my upper pec than with standard grip


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Seems awkward- don't realise the point


----------



## ciggy (May 12, 2010)

here the link 2 the vid might take a few seconds to load http://www.muscleandfitness.com/videos/mf-raw/raw-training/mf-raw-68-upper-management-reverse-grip-incline-bench-press


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

I use flat bench reverse grip for triceps. Actually a great exercise for triceps, multi joint compound movement.


----------

